# Firefox 57 is there



## Bleipriester (Nov 13, 2017)

A final Version of Firefox has been released today. I already installed it and it is quite fast so far. Remember, old extensions will not work and must be updated (if the developers do that update).


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Nov 14, 2017)

Not liking it so far...they changed the theme to look like Edge, including there is now advertisements on the front that appear to be immune to ABP.
 Gone is the sleeker look, to the gray blocky feel of Edge.
Ugh


Edit....you can remove the ads in preferences. So Kudos for that.


----------



## Bleipriester (Nov 14, 2017)

It starts really faster then before and works without delay. Scrolling is now really smooth. The start page is strange. I can pin pages like in Opera but I can´t rearrange them. There is still no option to block third party cookies.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Nov 14, 2017)

Bleipriester said:


> It starts really faster then before and works without delay. Scrolling is now really smooth. The start page is strange. I can pin pages like in Opera but I can´t rearrange them. There is still no option to block third party cookies.



So far I don't see a way to make the pins larger either. I haven't really delved into it., but once you turn off the advertisements - the pins still stay tiny. I have no idea why they would remove the ability to move them around either...makes no sense. 
I will continue to use it as time goes by, but I don't really like the looks of it and hate the home page changes.


----------



## cnm (Nov 14, 2017)

Bleipriester said:


> There is still no option to block third party cookies.


What? How come I can block them in 56.0?


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Nov 14, 2017)

cnm said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > There is still no option to block third party cookies.
> ...



Because you haven't updated to 57


----------



## cnm (Nov 14, 2017)

So you've been using a Beta version?


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Nov 14, 2017)

cnm said:


> So you've been using a Beta version?



No...it updated on it's own a couple of hours ago. But probably only if you are using Win 10...I don't know. Also it looks like it is 64 bit only?


----------



## Bleipriester (Nov 14, 2017)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > It starts really faster then before and works without delay. Scrolling is now really smooth. The start page is strange. I can pin pages like in Opera but I can´t rearrange them. There is still no option to block third party cookies.
> ...


I hope they improve the start page and will not inflate the browser with useless stuff.


----------



## Bleipriester (Nov 14, 2017)

iamwhatiseem said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> > So you've been using a Beta version?
> ...


I don´t know for the updates but I guess it is independent from the OS. And no, there is a regular 32 bit version.


----------



## cnm (Nov 14, 2017)

Was there a previous version of 57 that did not allow third party cookie blocking?


----------



## cnm (Nov 14, 2017)

Ah, right, the release version came out in Nov. I've just updated, checking it out.


----------



## Pogo (Nov 15, 2017)

Bleipriester said:


> A final Version of Firefox has been released today. I already installed it and it is quite fast so far. Remember, old extensions will not work and must be updated (if the developers do that update).



Damn, what a dramatic difference.  Just upgraded.  
It's night and day at least so far.  Looks like they finally done fixed it.


----------



## Leo123 (Nov 15, 2017)

Had a problem with my email being 'out of date' after installing the new Firefox.  Apparently the auto/region setting went off.  After I turned it back on, my email worked just fine.  Don't know if the two are related though.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 17, 2017)

It just upgraded on my Linux laptop..........  The "look" sucks big time and it killed my 'NewScrollBars' add-on.  
Looks like I'll be using Brave as my default browser from now on unless I can figure out how to install Firefox 56-ESR.
"Firefox, breaking perfectly good add-ons since 2011"


----------



## Bleipriester (Nov 17, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> It just upgraded on my Linux laptop..........  The "look" sucks big time and it killed my 'NewScrollBars' add-on.
> Looks like I'll be using Brave as my default browser from now on unless I can figure out how to install Firefox 56-ESR.
> "Firefox, breaking perfectly good add-ons since 2011"


Here ya go:
Software Update:Manually Installing a MAR file - MozillaWiki

However, there is no 56 ESR, the latest is 52.


----------



## MisterBeale (Nov 17, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> It just upgraded on my Linux laptop..........  The "look" sucks big time and it killed my 'NewScrollBars' add-on.
> Looks like I'll be using Brave as my default browser from now on unless I can figure out how to install Firefox 56-ESR.
> "Firefox, breaking perfectly good add-ons since 2011"


My Bluehell adblock won't work, and I looked, neither will Ad-block plus.  The only one that will work is just Ad-block, which is sort of sketchy.

So my choice is to use a different browser, revert to a less secure version, use a sketchy ad-blocker, or wait for developers to update the add-ons.

Or just suffer slower browsing with ads?  fml.


----------



## Pogo (Nov 17, 2017)

MisterBeale said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > It just upgraded on my Linux laptop..........  The "look" sucks big time and it killed my 'NewScrollBars' add-on.
> ...



I still have AdBlock Plus on mine, although its options look all different.  I notice I no longer have the option of "disable on this page only", which is annoying.  But it is clearing the ads off.

I noticed also they've revamped what add-ons you can use.  Many of the old ones no longer work and you might have to find a new one or go without.

But overall the difference is still night and day here.  I no longer have to type a letter and wait ten seconds for it to show up.  I was about to abandon ship altogether but it's waaaay better now.


----------



## Bleipriester (Nov 17, 2017)

MisterBeale said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > It just upgraded on my Linux laptop..........  The "look" sucks big time and it killed my 'NewScrollBars' add-on.
> ...


Adblock Plus version 3 is required.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 17, 2017)

MisterBeale said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > It just upgraded on my Linux laptop..........  The "look" sucks big time and it killed my 'NewScrollBars' add-on.
> ...


This new version uses WebExtensions API but supposedly is the last release to support Legacy Extensions though I tried to enable legacy support with no effect.  52 ESR support ends in 2018 to be replaced with 59 ESR that will not support Legacy Add-ons at all.  
Basically it comes down to using 57 as is until more add-ons are recoded to WebExtensions, use 52 ESR until more add-ons are available for 57 or use a different browser.  
The real issue is that currently 57 with WebExtensions is much more secure and all the other browsers will most likely follow suit.


----------



## MisterBeale (Nov 17, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


I'm not a techie, so most of that sounded like ancient Greek to me.

I wouldn't trust myself to try to get 57 supporting "legacy Add-ons."

So yeah, I'll just have to wait, I need that extra security as the men in black are always after me.  

I sure as hell don't trust explorer or chrome, and I can't install linux cause my teen and I bond over Steam and Windows based games.  I suppose I could partition the drive, but if something catastrophic happens, I'd end up wiping it anyway, so what's the point?


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 17, 2017)

MisterBeale said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...


Brave browser, built in add blocker and basically privacy on steroids plus fast. 

Home

I also use it on my Android phone.


----------



## longknife (Nov 17, 2017)

I can't figure out how to get to my bookmarks without opening the danged sidebar.


----------



## Bleipriester (Nov 17, 2017)

longknife said:


> I can't figure out how to get to my bookmarks without opening the danged sidebar.


There is a symbol in the upper right. That one that looks like books.


----------



## longknife (Nov 17, 2017)

Bleipriester said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> > I can't figure out how to get to my bookmarks without opening the danged sidebar.
> ...



I just noted History and not the rest. Thanks


----------



## MisterBeale (Nov 17, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Use a smart phone?!

Now you are just talking crazy.


----------



## MisterBeale (Nov 17, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


On a side not, I believe USMB could really dominate the world of political discussion forums if they started taking *Ƀ.  *It could become far less partisan and more sober about the reality of our world, attracting folks that are interested in Realpolitik.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 18, 2017)

MisterBeale said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...


Politics?  Non partisan and sober?  Which are you taking, peyote or acid?


----------



## MisterBeale (Nov 18, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Fair enough, even Realpolitik will seem partisan to the initiated.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Nov 21, 2017)

Ringel05 
Just installed linuxmint on a spare desktop at the office....I can tell you that Firefox 57 Quantum is the fastest I believe I have ever saw a browser load pages.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Nov 21, 2017)

Too funny, I loaded this site before I installed ABP....how on earth do people use this site without blocking ads...wow what a difference


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 21, 2017)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Ringel05
> Just installed linuxmint on a spare desktop at the office....I can tell you that Firefox 57 Quantum is the fastest I believe I have ever saw a browser load pages.


Yes I have it on my Linux machines but so is Brave.


----------



## Bleipriester (Nov 21, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05
> ...


Brave is ... Chrome.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 21, 2017)

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...


Based on Chrome which is based on Chromium.  So?


----------



## Darkwind (Nov 21, 2017)

I cannot begin to describe the disappointment I have with firefox....


----------



## Bleipriester (Nov 21, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Chrome and privacy...


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 21, 2017)

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


It's based on Chrome but it's not Chrome........  Maybe you should read up on it first or have you gone full blown conspiracy nutjob...........


----------



## Bleipriester (Nov 22, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


This is for the Android version but privacy is certainly not a strength of Brave. Even Chrome is saver, it seems. Firefox wins:
Brave Browser for Mobile: Your Privacy & Security Tested


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 22, 2017)

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Uuuummmm, same site........

Brave Is a Faster, Safer, Non-Google Web Browser Made for Today’s Internet

Plus

Benchmark tests: Brave browser vs. Chrome, Firefox, and IE 11

Speed comparison (Brave Vs Chrome Vs Firefox) · Issue #1737 · brave/browser-laptop · GitHub

That's just part of the list.  Yes there are some sites that praise and some sites that deride Brave, I've read most of them, basically one needs to know who pays those sites bills to determine how unbiased they are.  For all intent and purposes don't make a decision then go looking for bias confirmation, you'll find it.  
Does that mean Brave is the end all, be all?  Of course not.  Does it have potential flaws and weaknesses?  Of course it does, what browser doesn't.
Like I said, actually read up on it and not just those sites that minimize or deride Brave, when you've done the complete research then come back and try again from a position of knowledge, something that I know is hard for you to do.


----------



## Bleipriester (Nov 22, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


My search caused mostly hits full of praise and glorification already in the title. However, you cannot argue this site is biased and at the same time post an article of the same site to strengthen your position. Maybe you are just after the bitcoins...


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 22, 2017)

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Nope, have no idea how bitcoins work nor do I have any interest.


----------



## Bleipriester (Nov 22, 2017)

Isn´t my Firefox 57 beautiful?







Want to make your own look?
Have fun!

GitHub - Aris-t2/CustomCSSforFx: Custom CSS tweaks for Firefox 57+


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 24, 2017)

Isn't my Brave Browser beautiful? 






And who the fuck really cares........


----------



## Bleipriester (Nov 24, 2017)

No it isn´t and you did nothing anyway.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 24, 2017)

Bleipriester said:


> No it isn´t and you did nothing anyway.


Ahhhhh........  Tissue?


----------



## Bleipriester (Nov 24, 2017)

Don troll. This is a Firefox thread an I post guides for Firefox, whether you like it or not.


----------



## Likkmee (Nov 24, 2017)

I just pulled it. Not Too Bad. 
I was one of the Mozilla suite developers in the late nineties. Glad to see some are interested in Contra Google.
Lets hope it continues and God Bless Linus Torvalds...........


----------



## Marion Morrison (Nov 24, 2017)

Firefox is crap now!

No longer can one string together 9 proxies. 

Seriously though, Firefox has been going downhill for the past couple years.


----------



## Likkmee (Nov 24, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> Firefox is crap now!
> 
> No longer can one string together 9 proxies.
> 
> Seriously though, Firefox has been going downhill for the past couple years.


Yeah.Like i say, I just pulled it down from MX16/Debian and it's quick enough but I need to dig a lil deeper.


----------



## Pogo (Nov 24, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> Firefox is crap now!
> 
> No longer can one string together 9 proxies.
> 
> Seriously though, Firefox has been going downhill for the past couple years.



It has, but they patched it.
What is it -- two weeks now it's running just fine.  Except for a little while ago when everything gummed up.  But I had turned AdBlock off so I could see somebody's image --- I switched it back on and it went back to smooth.


----------



## longknife (Nov 24, 2017)

I downloaded it the day I got the announcement and have not had a single problem with it.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 25, 2017)

Bleipriester said:


> Don troll. This is a Firefox thread an I post guides for Firefox, whether you like it or not.


Oohhhh....... he mad........  PMS?  Need some Midol?

So basically if you don't like a specific response you go all snowflake and claim the response is trolling.......  Got it........


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 25, 2017)

iamwhatiseem said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> > So you've been using a Beta version?
> ...


It updated on my Win 7.  It is fast even if it's ugly and broke a couple of my favorite add-ons.


----------



## Bleipriester (Nov 25, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > cnm said:
> ...


So you find it ugly...?


----------



## longknife (Nov 26, 2017)

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...



I prefer the previous version.


----------



## Bleipriester (Nov 26, 2017)

longknife said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


I don´t. I prefer the UI of Firefox 4-27. When they introduced that ugly Chrome copycat "Auralis", the Classic Theme Restorer became a popular Addon. With the new limitation to WebExtensions, Addons can no longer modify the UI. The only solution to change it is the guide I posted above. Although requiring some efforts, the changes that can made with it, are quite advanced. By using the guide, you are actually deploying the Classic Theme Restorer but in another way.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 26, 2017)

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...


Beauty is in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## longknife (Nov 28, 2017)

I just downloaded and installed the latest version - forgot what it's called - and like it a lot. Back to the older version but a lot faster.


----------



## Pogo (Jan 4, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Isn't my Brave Browser beautiful?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I tried it.  Good gawd what a not-ready-for-prime-time mess.  Once installed it opened up, I started experimenting but closed the whole thing thinking I was just closing a tab.  Learning curve, no big deal, right?

Then I couldn't find it.  No shortcut on the desktop, nothing in the program list, couldn't even find it in Program files on the C disk.  As if the installation I know I just did --- never happened.  

  After an internet search -- others had the same question -- found the exe file in some arcane path I never would have guessed, created shortcuts, opened up and tweaked preferences, then imported data from Firefox.  Brave just sat there, no indication anything was happening, offering to "restart now", which didn't respond.  After a long wait suddenly it says "data imported successfully".  Guess there was something going on after all.  Who knew.  Then tried to restart, would not respond.  Sat there and bricked for a long time, finally crashed.

Every time I've tried to open it since, it crashes.  Won't respond to anything and according to Task Manager is opening eight different processes gulping up memory.  I have yet to find a way to use it at all.  I surmise it's called "Brave" because that's what you have to be to try doing something with it.  I just call it "Not Responding".


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 4, 2018)

Pogo said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Isn't my Brave Browser beautiful?
> ...


At least it has an alternative lock screen...


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 5, 2018)

Pogo said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Isn't my Brave Browser beautiful?
> ...


That's what ya get for using Windows..........


----------



## Pogo (Jan 5, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Touché, well played.


----------

